# Safe init you know.. A thread about safes



## Earth Worm Jim (Aug 12, 2008)

It is the safe thread. A thread with safes.


I'll start.

















We tried, no joy.


----------



## Maniac (Aug 12, 2008)

Well this is possibly the biggest safe I've found, full walk in job about 6ft square inside. Mechanism on the door still worked really smoothly, depite the place having been empty for about 5 years. 






And what do you expect to find in a walk in safe?? 





Well another safe of course, what else!

And just one more from me;

From the biggest safe, to one of the smallest. Nothing outstanding, but I've always liked this photo, so any opertunity to show it off 





Mike


----------



## Virusman26 (Aug 13, 2008)

Both found in Progressive Engineering in Brum. Got lots more, but I like the second one. The floor was all rotten around the thing, and we were 3 floors up!!!


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 13, 2008)

Never came across a safe on my trips out but I do have an old safe which is used as an ornament at home. I particularly like the old artwork on it.


----------



## Engineer (Aug 13, 2008)

*Safes.*

Found in Wenallt Bunker.


----------



## dweeb (Aug 13, 2008)

in mallihew's admin, love the pic of the perplexed thieves being busted!


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 13, 2008)

Safe...innit...





Good old sev's - was pitch black tho!


----------



## Ancient Mariner (Aug 13, 2008)

AMF Crawley Bowl Safe courtesy of Sneaky Fox!


----------



## MD (Aug 13, 2008)

here a few of mine i do like safe,s
leicester bus depot




raf newton cloak room




raf newton bar and lounge




montrose knitwear


----------



## Narcosynthesis (Aug 17, 2008)

I like this one, doesn't initially look odd, until you take a second look at the lighting...


----------



## NobodyGirl (Aug 17, 2008)

Whittingham


----------



## BigLoada (Aug 17, 2008)

Sausage said:


> Never came across a safe on my trips out but I do have an old safe which is used as an ornament at home. I particularly like the old artwork on it.



Wow mate have I seen this? How the hell did you get that? Its great!


----------



## Sabtr (Aug 18, 2008)

I'll show you it next time you're here. The story behind it is an all day job I think!


----------



## lost (Aug 18, 2008)

Royal Hotel, Kingussie


----------



## sqwasher (Aug 18, 2008)

Found this massively secure safe in Stanley Royd Asylum Chapel on freebird & myself's recent filthy explore (see our reports!).


----------



## Jethro (Aug 18, 2008)

Ooh, a thread I can add to...






This was at Williams Fasteners, Sheffield.


----------



## Burt.Plymouth (Aug 20, 2008)

Here we go! Knew I had one!






Former Texaco Filling Station - Tavistock Road, Plymouth


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Aug 26, 2008)

Denbigh asylum.


----------



## Exploretime (Sep 9, 2008)

A safe from Trecwn Primary school, locked!


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Feb 1, 2009)

*Night Safe*

Well... this will be an interesting bump.. here you go enjoy....


----------



## freebird (Feb 2, 2009)

Two safes in the Chapel Allerton Yorkshire Bank Vault. Strange that?? Two little safes in a large vault! :wconfused:


----------



## sqwasher (Feb 2, 2009)

A large safe in Pioneer House, Dewsbury...not so safe!


----------



## Earth Worm Jim (Feb 2, 2009)

Barclays night safe, what is that all about! 
That's not been used for a while, by the looks of it.


----------



## Swampy21 (Feb 2, 2009)

Three from Bangour Village Hospital


----------



## Urban-Warrior (Feb 2, 2009)

Earth Worm Jim said:


> Barclays night safe, what is that all about!
> That's not been used for a while, by the looks of it.



Its the one attached to the old bank at the coal exchange in Cardiff.. its not been used for about 5 years now.. thought it would be interesting to post an external safe


----------



## Stoka (Feb 2, 2009)

Winstanley Hall





Cathedral Steps:


----------



## james.s (Mar 29, 2009)

*In American Adventure, Ikeston*


----------



## frogex (Aug 4, 2013)

Stanley tools


----------

